# A cheeky new addition caedo e37



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Picked this up recently to put alongside the versalab and l1, first impressions are very positive will update in time









I have added a beautiful blue glass hopper from torr


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

IIRC that's the older version but looks terrific. Will be very interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the hopper


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice little grinder, looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking handsome in royal blue!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

That hopper does look great!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ceado looks like an awesome bit of solid engineering. Blue glass hopper is a nice touch. Is it intended to at as a filter to protect the beans from UV or something, or just cosmetic?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The blue glass does actually protect beans plus the oils in beans do not stick to it


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks the business

What's the burr set in that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

83mm flats


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

And what's the retention like?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

Is it the 37 or 37s ? Only I thought the 37 had smaller burrs than the newer 's' version.

Looks good either way and the blue hopper is a nice touch.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Slartibartfast said:


> Is it the 37 or 37s ? Only I thought the 37 had smaller burrs than the newer 's' version.
> 
> Looks good either way and the blue hopper is a nice touch.


I reviewed this model and it's bigger brother. It's a 37S current model, low retention and probably one of the most sensible and kitchen friendly grinders with big 83mm burrs (also excellent grind quality) you can get for home use. The most unnsensible, but very kitchen friendly and excellent grind big conical you can get is it's bigger brother the E92.....

Both incredibly well sized for what they are!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually this is the older version and it does indeed have the smaller burr set on it , have just stripped it down and had a look, the newer ones must absolutely rip through beans.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That hopper is gorgeous! But the price...

Would love one of these grinders. Especially the E92.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Actually this is the older version and it does indeed have the smaller burr set on it , have just stripped it down and had a look, the newer ones must absolutely rip through beans.


Interesting, because from the photo, there seems to be no way to tell from the outside!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Not sure what I spotted but there was some discrepancy from the current model.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Interesting, because from the photo, there seems to be no way to tell from the outside!


I agree Dave the look identical but the burrs are definitely smaller


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I agree Dave the look identical but the burrs are definitely smaller


Have you got a photo of the burr chamber, perhaps someone has mistakenly put 64mm burrs in there...because it really doesn't look like an E37, but an E37S...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Burr carrier is not big enough to take the 83 mm burrs dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is definitely an e37


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Burr carrier is not big enough to take the 83 mm burrs dave


What a shame, I looked at some photos off later E37 grinders and yes the differences are subtle, very subtle, that plastic tray is not quite as wide, and on earlier variants the front was different, downward slope and covered more of the exit chute. Still a great grinder, but also a useful heads up for anyone who might see one on e-bay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Still good though


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Your first impressions were very positive.

After you found out that the burrs are only 64mm and not 83mm is the impression still as good as it was ?

This grinder must be really cool if you still like it, when I remeber right than you have never been a fan of grinders with "small burrs".


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Terranova said:


> Your first impressions were very positive.
> 
> After you found out that the burrs are only 64mm and not 83mm is the impression still as good as it was ?
> 
> This grinder must be really cool if you still like it, when I remeber right than you have never been a fan of grinders with "small burrs".


I can only assume you intended this to come across as snide as it does?

It's been clear to see your difference of opinion of burr size on the result in the cup, something I hold no opinion on as I couldn't possibly tell the difference. Your insinuation here is that the belief that burr size effects flavour has subliminally affected Daves opinion on this grinder, when one could easily assume that your belief that (correct me if I am wrong) it is all down to engineering tolerances is affected by the same subliminal influences.

A constructive discussion about what it is (if it is not burr size) that makes bigger grinders a better buy could actually be worthwhile.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Terranova said:


> Your first impressions were very positive.
> 
> After you found out that the burrs are only 64mm and not 83mm is the impression still as good as it was ?
> 
> This grinder must be really cool if you still like it, when I remeber right than you have never been a fan of grinders with "small burrs".


Frank have you been hanging around for this long just to have a swipe?

At what point did I mention grind consistency, or grinder performance, or delivery, all I mentioned was that my first impressions were pretty positive. For the record this had nothing to do with burr size.

I was impressed with the size of the grinder, very compact and the same size as the 83mm burr variant, i liked the ease of use, the fact that the delivery was good, it is quiet.

I have not pulled that many shots on it yet, it is not as good as the versalabs ( another small burred grinder I am a fan of) grind consistency however I have not seen the 83mm burr version in action yet ( which must be so much better as it has bigger burrs and we all know bigger is better frank!!!)

The grind consistency is not bad either on this, however I was surprised at the length of time it was taking to grind 15 grams (6 seconds) so took it apart to strip it down. This was the moment when I saw the size of the burrs and made my comment.

For the money I spent this is still a really good grinder and certainly not in the echelons of cost as your beast frank.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

"..."..........


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> which must be so much better as it has bigger burrs and we all know bigger is better frank!!!


Thank god, you finally understand what it's all about


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally we agree frank thankyou


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Still good though


Hey CC, is this as quiet as say a Mythos, or even quieter?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dave, do you still have the blue bean hopper? Would go well with it's blue backlit display!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I do indeed have the blue glass hopper buy you might have a coronary if you knew how much they cost!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hit me with the damage.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/products/glasshopper-blue


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bit too extravagant for me, I'm out!


----------

